# What conventions have you been to?



## anthroguy101 (Oct 27, 2010)

If you have never been to a furry convention then do not answer this poll.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 27, 2010)

None of the above.

Though I went to otakon once. That was... different.


----------



## Luca (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never been to a furry convention in my life, and I really have no desire too. You people are weird enough on the Internet alone...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 27, 2010)

While the thought of being surrounded by fellow anthro-lovers appeals a tad, I realize that the reality is that I'm going to feel incredibly awkward around everyone since I have no friends or know anyone in general that would go.

It'd just be me sitting in a corner drawing most likely. But even then, if someone came up to me, I'd probably be too shy to converse no matter what they say. I'm socially awkward in large groups no matter how weird THEY are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2010)

I went to furry fiesta 2010, that was fucking awesome!

Can't go next year though


----------



## Jude (Oct 27, 2010)

I really want to go to one, but sadly, I'm only 15 
Once I get my license and a source of income I might go to one, but it'd probably be more local.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 27, 2010)

I practically LIVE in Pittsburgh....but I never went to Anthrocon :C

I'll undoubtably be going to AC 2011 though  (First con  btw)


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 27, 2010)

I went to FCN 2010 this year.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to go to an anime or furry convention. I don't have people to go with though. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2010)

I go, but I don't know why.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've always wanted to go to an anime or furry convention. I don't have people to go with though. Maybe in the future.


 

ZOMG ROB COME WITH ME TO AC 2011!!!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ZOMG ROB COME WITH ME TO AC 2011!!!


Sure.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 28, 2010)

There are no furry conventions in Israel, so all the furries go to the anime ones.
I had already been to anime cons without relation to furries.
I don't take interest in any kind of furry social activity - if I ever went to furcons, I'd just point and laugh. Or cry.

Hannukah has the next convention. Possibly in the next month and a half.


----------



## Tanginello (Oct 28, 2010)

I snuck into FWA last year to meet an online friend of mine/take her out to lunch since it's kind of within walking distance of my house.

It was okay. Obviously I didn't really mingle much since I was trying not to get thrown out/I don't know any of the other weird folks in the Atlanta area, but I think this year I'll go to the Artist's Alley and try and make some mad bank or whatever it is you guys do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ZOMG ROB COME WITH ME TO AC 2011!!!


 I wish I could go to AC.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 28, 2010)

I went to AFF09 for my first con. 
Rainfurrest 09 and 10 and I'll be at FC 2011


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 28, 2010)

Califur and Antheria for me.

Confurence  a long time ago once but only for about a hour.


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

My & my buddys are always at Midwest Furfest...that Con Rocks


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2010)

Anthrocon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2010)

None.


----------



## Tally (Oct 28, 2010)

Hoping to go to one soon!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish I could go to AC.


 

It's where all teh c00l pe0p!e go. 8)


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anthrocon is only 230 kilometers South, and therefore the closest furry con to me.  I'm still questioning whether I should go to AC 2011 or go on a trip to New York City.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 28, 2010)

Was at AC2010 and will be there again next year.

Also hitting up FC 2011 in January


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 28, 2010)

Rainfurrest.


----------



## Dancer (Oct 28, 2010)

My first convention ever was AnimeNorth.. second AnimeNorth third.. FernalEquniox


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 28, 2010)

Anthrocon 2009
FCN 2010

Closest convention for me would be FCN.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 28, 2010)

Never have and likely never will.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't put anything.... I've been to none.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder if they have any in Phoenix...


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I wonder if they have any in Phoenix...


 
I don't know though I could try and find out.


----------



## Pine (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never been to a convention before but I plan on going to Rocky Mountain Fur Con in a couple months.


----------



## captain_Kirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Armageddon Melbourne here, My sis got the guy behind edward elric's autograph, and i met juliet landau


----------



## Yain (Nov 1, 2010)

MFM 08, 09 
Oklacon 08,09,10
Furry Fiesta 09
Wildnights 09,10

Hopefully going to try hit a bigger one in a year or two.


----------



## TDK (Nov 1, 2010)

The lack of FurFright is disturbing. Best party con EVER... even though i've only been to two so my opinion probably won't mean shit but whatever.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 1, 2010)

I probably should have added Furloween and seasonal cons (or told people that those don't count).  However, I only had 10 options.


----------

